# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Απολύμανση /καθαρισμος κλουβιου

## pefthimiadis

Θα μπορούσατε να μου παραθεσετε τρόπους καθαρισμού κλουβιου (κουτσουλιές απο τα κάτω κάγκελα κλπ ) ,ποια υλικά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Καθώς και τροπο απολύμανσης (υλικά ή σκεύασμα τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν )

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! με ξυδι , σκοτωνει τα παντα.  

Δες εδω Ο ασφαλής καθαρισμός της 76αρας ζευγαρώστρας.

----------


## xrisam

Συμφωνώ, ξύδι να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. 

Και απολυμαίνει και είναι ασφαλές.

Εμένα  με βολεύει και χρησιμοποιώ μια βούρτσα για να τρίψω τις σχαρίτσες,   "ξεκουμπώνω" τις βάσεις, ρίχνω νερό με το λαστιχο και μετά τρίβω.

----------


## Georgiablue

Παιδιά καλημέρα κάπου διάβασα οτι μπορεί να καθαριστεί το κλουβί με λεμόνι και μαγειρική σόδα. Επειδή με το ζόρι άντε χω το ξυδι όταν τα καθαρίζω κάνει το λεμόνακι ; :Jumping0046:

----------


## Soulaki

Την βούρτσα  που δείχνει η φίλη μας στο πιο πάνω ποστ, την βρίσκεις σε πολυ γνωστό παιχνιδάδικα, κατι πάνω από 1€.
ειναι πολυ βολική, και έχει σκληρή τρίχα....δοκίμασε την αν θες.....

----------


## Georgiablue

Χρησιμοποιώ σφουγγάρι και με βόλευε αρκέτα ή μυρωδιά με ενοχλεί του ξυδιού σήμερα όμως τα καθάρισα με λεμόνακι!  :Happy0064:

----------


## jimk1

Καθαριζω ολα πραγματα των πουλιων με χλωρινη

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και γω χλωρίνη και ξύδι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Αρχικά κι εγώ χλωρίνη έβαζα αλλά άκουσα ότι είναι πολύ έντονη για τα πουλιά και καθώς τα καθαρίζω την αναπνέουν κι αυτά..

----------


## jimk1

> Αρχικά κι εγώ χλωρίνη έβαζα αλλά άκουσα ότι είναι πολύ έντονη για τα πουλιά και καθώς τα καθαρίζω την αναπνέουν κι αυτά..


Πως ειναι δυνατο αυτο

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να είναι αραιωμένη η χλωρίνη, και πάντα ξέπλυμα με άφθονο νερό!!!

----------


## xasimo

> Αρχικά κι εγώ χλωρίνη έβαζα αλλά άκουσα ότι είναι πολύ έντονη για τα πουλιά και καθώς τα καθαρίζω την αναπνέουν κι αυτά..


Καλο ειναι αν επιλεγεις να βαλεις χλωρινη να μην την βαζεις ενω ειναι μεσα τα πουλια στη φωλια. Εγω οταν κανω απολυμανση το κλουβι με χλωρινη μεταφερω τα πουλια σε αλλο κλουβι μεχρι να στεγνωσει. 
Στην σχαρα αν βγαινει, την πλενεις - την ξεπλενεις, την στεγνωνεις και την ξαναβαζεις αρα κατ' εμε δεν εχεις τετοιο θεμα. αλλα καλο ξεπλυμα και στεγνωμα. 
Το ξυδι ειναι τελειως αφοβο βεβαια. Μια αλλη επιλογη ειναι και το dettol σε απορρυπαντικο.

----------


## Georgiablue

Δέν έχω την επιλογή της μεταφοράς για αυτό και την έκοψα.. ούτε ή σχάρα είναι αποσπώμενη επομένως τα πουλιά ήταν μέσα.. όσο αραιωμένη και να είναι ή χλωρίνη δυστυχώς μυρίζει ιδιαίτερα έντονα.

----------


## xasimo

Σε αυτην την περιπτωση ειναι καλυτερα να βαζεις το ξυδι. Κανει μια χαρα δουλεια. Με ζεστο νερο εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## Georgiablue

Ναι Κατερινα αυτό κάνω πια !

----------


## jk21

για σχολαστικο καθαρισμο απολυμανσης , η χλωρινη ειναι ιδανικη αλλα σιγουρα πρεπει να ξεπλυθει πρωτα ! 

για σκευη τροφης που βγαινουν εκτος κλουβιου , μπορει να χρησιμοποιειται πιο ευκολα 

για συχνο καθαρισμο , ενα απλο υγρο πιατων κουζινας  ειναι μια χαρα 

το ξυδι να ξερεται οτι εχει ελαχιστη αντιβακτηριακη δραση ,μονο σε καποια μικροβια και σε αυξημενη πυκνοτητα και απλα εχει αντιμυκωτικη 

σαν καθαριστικο στην κουζινα , γινεται συνηθως χρηση ως αποσμητικο οσμων των πιατων

----------


## stefos

Και εγω στο ξυδι ημουνα..........μεχρι που ειδα το σεμιναριο της κας Πατριτσια.
Μονο η χλωρινη και καποια αλλα απολυμαντικα χημικα κανουν δουλεια , το ξυδι συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της δεν σκοτωνει μικροβια και μυκητες

----------


## greenalex1996

> Και εγω στο ξυδι ημουνα..........μεχρι που ειδα το σεμιναριο της κας Πατριτσια.
> Μονο η χλωρινη και καποια αλλα απολυμαντικα χημικα κανουν δουλεια , το ξυδι συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της δεν σκοτωνει μικροβια και μυκητες


Δεν ειναι επικίνδυνη η χλωρινη? Και για σενα που το καθαριζεις αλλα και για το πουλι? Δε λεω θα το ξεπλενεις καλα φανταζομαι.. Αλλα και παλι δεν υπαρχει θεμα?  :: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εαν ξεπλυθει και στεγνωσει καλα ειναι ελαχιστο το κακο σε σχεση με αυτα που προσφερει,γιατι με το ξυδι ναι μεν καλο αλλα δεν κανει την δουλεια της χλωρινης.
Εγω προσωπικα καθε δυο μηνες μεταφερω τα πουλια σε αλλο κλουβακι και το πλενω ολο με καυτο νερο και χλωρινη μετα ξεπλυνω με καυτο νερο και ξυδι για να μην μυριζει τοσο,στην συνεχεια το αφηνω να στεγνωσει και βαζω τα πουλια μεσα.Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει προβλημα.

----------


## xrisam

Στο νοικοκυριό αναγκαστικά χρησιμοποιούμε χλωρίνη πχ. στην τουαλέτα ή σε επιφάνειες στην κουζίνα ειδικά αν έχουμε σκεύη που είχαν τίποτα κρέατα ή κιμα....

Οτι σκοτώνει και απολυμαίνει τα πάντα είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. 

Αλλά σε σκεύη που τρώμε κανονικά δεν επιτρέπεται...

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το ντετολ απο το φαρμακείο που αραιώνεται με νερό μαζι με απορρυπαντικό. Αλλά τις πιο πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιώ καυτό νερό με ξύδι, κάθε μέρα δηλαδή...






> Εαν ξεπλυθει και στεγνωσει καλα ειναι ελαχιστο το κακο σε σχεση με αυτα που προσφερει,γιατι με το ξυδι ναι μεν καλο αλλα δεν κανει την δουλεια της χλωρινης.
> Εγω προσωπικα καθε δυο μηνες μεταφερω τα πουλια σε αλλο κλουβακι και το πλενω ολο με καυτο νερο και χλωρινη μετα ξεπλυνω με καυτο νερο και ξυδι για να μην μυριζει τοσο,στην συνεχεια το αφηνω να στεγνωσει και βαζω τα πουλια μεσα.Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει προβλημα.



Προσοχή στις αναθυμιάσεις με το καυτό νερό και την χλωρίνη  :wink: 

Kαι επίσης ποτέ χλωρίνη μαζί με καθαριστικά που πριέχουν αμμωνία :Sick0022:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτο με την αμμωνια το ηξερα αλλα με το καυτο νερο παλι απελευθερωνεται χλωριο στον αερα δηλαδη ειναι επικυνδινο?

----------


## xrisam

Ναι είναι υπάρχει κίνδυνος ειδικά σε χώρος που δεν αερίζονται...και για εμάς και για τα πουλάκια μας φυσικά. 

Ειδικά το σφουγγάρισμα με χλωρίνη το έχω καταργήσει απο τότε που ήρθε στην ζωή μου ο Ξερξάκος, μόνο Dettol ή Planet.... ειδικά τώρα που έχω και μωρό παιδί.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ααα ευχαριστω δεν το ηξερα.Να σας ζησει το μωρακι. ::

----------


## stefos

> Δεν ειναι επικίνδυνη η χλωρινη? Και για σενα που το καθαριζεις αλλα και για το πουλι? Δε λεω θα το ξεπλενεις καλα φανταζομαι.. Αλλα και παλι δεν υπαρχει θεμα? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk



Την χρησιμοποιώ σε αραίωση 1/10 δηλαδή ένα μέρος χλωρίνη σε δέκα μέρη νερό.
Την αραίωση την εχει γραψει σε διάφορα ποστ ο  δημητρης jk21 . Νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την δόση και δουλειά κάνει και τα πουλιά δεν βλάπτει

----------


## Eagle

Εγώ που είμαι νέος στην καναρινοπαρεα, βάζω καυτό νερό με ξυδι στη βάση του κλουβιου, βάζω από πανω το μεταλλικό που είναι μέσα το καναρίνι, μετά το βγάζω, με την θερμοκρασία που έχει πάρει, αφαιρώ τις κουτσουλιές πολυ ευκολα, σήμερα πρωτη φορα έβαλα όλα τα εξαρτήματα σε ζεστό νερό με ξυδι, το πουλακι το κατάχάρηκε, επίσης υπάρχει ένα άλλο καθαριστικό, το Swaz, το οποίο είναι σαν τη χλωρίνη.
Εγω λέω να προσπαθησω με βιολογικούς τρόπους γιατί η χλωρίνη είναι θάνατος  :cool:

----------

